# ***Elegant Blue Brown***



## user79 (Mar 26, 2006)

I decided to use my Blue Brown pigment again; last time I used it I didn't like how reddish it turned out, so I bought a blue shadestick as a base and I like it a lot more! Here's the results.












Products used:

Face:
- L'Oreal moisturizer
- Revlon Skinlights
- L'Oreal True Match powder
- MAC blush in Pink Swoon
- MAC Iridescent Powder in Silver Dusk

Eyes:
- MAC Sea Me Shadestick (base + liner)
- MAC Fairylite pigment (highlight)
- MAC Blue Brown pigment (lid + crease)
- MAC Carbon (lower lash line + eyebrows)
- L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof mascara in Black

Lips:
- Kiko Milano lipgloss #28
- MAC Blue Brown pigment


Comments welcome.  :sangel:


----------



## prppygrl69 (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh gorgeous....I love how everyone is using some blue brown.
I really like this on you girl.The lips are perfect with it.SO GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you. Yeah, first I had it with just the lipgloss which is a raisin pink-purple shade, then I remembered reading on here some people using the blue-brown pigment as a lipshade so I put some of that on top with my finger and blended and it looked SO much better! I will def be using the pigment on my lips again, I didn't think it would work but it totally does.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey I really like that lip colour. Would it be too much trouble for you to post a swatch of the original lip colour? I don't have that kind, and if I know what it looked like first I might be able to match it. Actually I think I'm going to have to copy that whole look. Hot!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 26, 2006)

I really like this. I've been wanting to buy blue brown pigment... and your look is exactly what I would want to accomplish with it =)


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 
_Hey I really like that lip colour. Would it be too much trouble for you to post a swatch of the original lip colour? I don't have that kind, and if I know what it looked like first I might be able to match it. Actually I think I'm going to have to copy that whole look. Hot!_

 
I didn't get a good up close pic of just my lips, here is a crop. It looks quite pink here because I didn't put a lot on, if I put on more it looks like a grape colour. In the tube it looks like a dark purple colour but it obviously goes on a bit more sheer.

But anyway here is the original colour without the pigment on top:


----------



## michy_mimi (Mar 26, 2006)

very pretty!  I may have to try this look as well!


----------



## asraicat (Mar 26, 2006)

HOT...am guessing that the s/s was used only under the parts that appear most blue?


----------



## Bass-0-Matic (Mar 26, 2006)

I never thought to put blue brown over blue.  I mean I've heard of using it over a dark base, but not blue.  Nice to see something different!


----------



## leobrat (Mar 26, 2006)

Very pretty, I may need to breakdown and buy this one


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asraicat* 
_HOT...am guessing that the s/s was used only under the parts that appear most blue?_

 
I applied the s/s around my eyes and lower lash line, and used my finger to blend it upward a bit so it didn't look so harsh. But it's probably most opaque on the actual lid part of my eyes.


----------



## gitargirl (Mar 26, 2006)

My holy grail to keep my bluebrown wearable instead of bruisey is Root CCB or dipdown fluidline.  I like your idea of using a blue base to bring out the blueness of it though, I will definately try my waveline f/l or blueboy paint and see what happens with this pig.  Beautiful job!


----------



## lover* (Mar 26, 2006)

very very pretty!!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Mar 26, 2006)

wow very beautiful


----------



## User20 (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow - Blue Brown looks so good on you. I was thinking about getti ng that piggie, but was scared it'd look like I got socked one in the eye - gotta remember the blue s/s.


----------



## User34 (Mar 26, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 26, 2006)

wow you look soo awesome in the blue brown pigment girl.  That is definately a look I am going to try.  As soon as I get my new pigment! haha.  If I dont stop buying MAC I'm gonna have as much make up as all you girls ! lol


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 26, 2006)

spectacular look.  Really is an awesome combination.  Brings new life to blue brown!


----------



## NightMusik (Mar 26, 2006)

That looks fabulous on you! I LOVE the combo, and you wear it so well.. beautifully done!


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow that combo is gorrrrgeous on you! Flawless skin too.


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 27, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## tricky (Mar 27, 2006)

gorgeous... i love the idea of using blue brown on the lips.


----------



## KJam (Mar 27, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## pucci (Mar 27, 2006)

It looks fantastic, may I ask if you have photoshopped your pics because your skin looks absolutely flawless!!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 27, 2006)

You look gorgeous! I would never have thought that Blue Brown makes such an awesome lip colour, it looks really great!


----------



## sublime (Mar 27, 2006)

I heart blue brown pigment. I wish I'd seen this before my last ebay splurge. I would've easily added that darn shadestick!


----------



## alurabella (Mar 27, 2006)

You look fabulous!!! It really compliments your fantastic skin. that's a great lip shade for you, as well.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Girlie Your Make~up Is Soo Fabulous!


----------



## londonfan (Mar 27, 2006)

Everything is so pretty: lips, skin and eyes. You look GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Mar 27, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
may i know what brand/type of camera did u use for this pic? it came out so clear. Thanks!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 27, 2006)

i love love love the lips


----------



## Navessa (Mar 27, 2006)

marvelous!  love the color combo!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 27, 2006)

Love the eyes.


----------



## user79 (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I_Love_Buffy* 
_BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
may i know what brand/type of camera did u use for this pic? it came out so clear. Thanks!_

 
Canon Powershot A510

Thanks!


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

gorgeous!! i love your eye colour


----------



## prsfynestmami (Mar 28, 2006)

That looks so beautiful! You have an amazing eye color!


----------



## 2_pink (Mar 28, 2006)

Looks gorgeous, and your skin looks great too!!!


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 28, 2006)

Putting blue brown pigments on the lips is so creative! You look beautiful!!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 29, 2006)

nice...


----------



## ColdNovember (May 29, 2006)

I love this look sooo much! You look beautiful!!! I'm going to have to try it sometime.


----------



## MacVirgin (May 29, 2006)

Thats verry pretty. I like the combo


----------



## kimb (May 29, 2006)

Pretty! Pretty!


----------



## JunkaLunk (May 29, 2006)

GOSH! your skin looks so soft and perfect etc etc, ahhah like a babys butt


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 29, 2006)

WOW!! i love it, its darker but .... so elegant looking!


----------



## Lalli (May 29, 2006)

u look gorjus!! colors look wow


----------



## Minrlluv2 (May 30, 2006)

Beautiful! I have bluebrown , but never been able to use it and make it look great. Ah-Ha! I need a shadestick! I only have mangomix right now, and I somehow don't think that one would work! Time for more MAC!! I do have some flammable paint...wonder how that would do? I'm off to find out!


----------



## Femme Noir (May 30, 2006)

i like the eyes and the lips but not together. And Blue brown is amazing, it makes a really intense red over mangomix shadestick


----------



## jinsy (May 30, 2006)

wow i'm blown away! really gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (May 30, 2006)

pretty


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 30, 2006)

Wow, this is absolutely gorgeous! The combo is beautiful and it looks amazing on your skintone!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 30, 2006)

Blue brown looks beautiful on u, the colors make u eyes pop, very pretty


----------



## funKyVibeS* (May 31, 2006)

WOW...just gorgeous


----------



## aligirl (Jun 1, 2006)

B-E-A-UUUUUUUUUUUUTiful






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I decided to use my Blue Brown pigment again; last time I used it I didn't like how reddish it turned out, so I bought a blue shadestick as a base and I like it a lot more! Here's the results.











Products used:

Face:
- L'Oreal moisturizer
- Revlon Skinlights
- L'Oreal True Match powder
- MAC blush in Pink Swoon
- MAC Iridescent Powder in Silver Dusk

Eyes:
- MAC Sea Me Shadestick (base + liner)
- MAC Fairylite pigment (highlight)
- MAC Blue Brown pigment (lid + crease)
- MAC Carbon (lower lash line + eyebrows)
- L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof mascara in Black

Lips:
- Kiko Milano lipgloss #28
- MAC Blue Brown pigment


Comments welcome.  :sangel:_


----------

